# Computer won't turn off!?!



## K62-RIG

Sounds like one of the windows processes hasn't / can't complete successfully. Do you have a memory key in the machine when you shut down as this can sometimes prevent it also. There could be a hardware issue regarding the power supply but I would be looking at that last.

*Another thing i just thought of mate* - In Windows 7 go into Device Manager and the the IEEE1394 Bus Controller. Right click the controller and go to the "Power Management" tab. Check-mark "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power


----------



## redsunx

This could indicate quite a few things. Applications are hanging, and by the sounds of it, it's not Window's fault. Does it turn off when the power button is held?

Does it shutdown in safemode?


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Sounds like one of the windows processes hasn't / can't complete successfully. Do you have a memory key in the machine when you shut down as this can sometimes prevent it also. There could be a hardware issue regarding the power supply but I would be looking at that last.
> *Another thing i just thought of mate* - In Windows 7 go into Device Manager and the the IEEE1394 Bus Controller. Right click the controller and go to the "Power Management" tab. Check-mark "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power


I don't have the IEEE1394 Bus Controller in Device Manager.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> This could indicate quite a few things. Applications are hanging, and by the sounds of it, it's not Window's fault. Does it turn off when the power button is held?
> Does it shutdown in safemode?


It does not shutdown holding the power button. I will try safemode.


----------



## truckerguy

if it wont shut down with the power button your conections {fp} isnt hooked up right


----------



## 3930K

Does your mobo have a power switch on the mobo?


----------



## aHumanBeing

What warnings/critical errors are occurring in your system log?


----------



## kaivorth

Solved


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Solved


how? care telling us?


----------



## sanket779292

I was also having same problem but later i found that it was the problem with my power supply

Try Replugging your CPU and Motherboard power cable of your MB


----------



## sanket779292

I was also having same problem but later i found that it was the problem with my power supply

Try Replugging your CPU and Motherboard power cable of your MB


----------



## sanket779292

does my suggestion worked


----------



## kaivorth

It ended up being a bad PSU cable that a storm messed up. Replaced the cable, all is fine again


----------



## truckerguy

good deal luv it when its simple but thos are the hardist to find some times


----------



## FairDoos

I wish I seen this article 2 day's ago I've just gone out and spent over £300 on new part's to see if I could fix the problem I got even more baffled when I got the same error with a new CPU and motherboard at least now I can try a new PSU. Any excuse for an upgrade









Sorry to bring up an old thread but if anyone else is having this problem I wish them to find this thread.


----------



## DeathmachinePT

I have the same problem, I click on the power button and the CPU keeps turn on, plus my H100i and all Fans, the only way to overcome this is my clicking on the PSU power switch after immediately turning it back on , the pc starts running









I have disconnected almost everything besides Sata HDD ports and still the same problem.

What cable was not working on your PSU?


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathmachinePT*
> 
> I have the same problem, I click on the power button and the CPU keeps turn on, plus my H100i and all Fans, the only way to overcome this is my clicking on the PSU power switch after immediately turning it back on , the pc starts running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have disconnected almost everything besides Sata HDD ports and still the same problem.
> 
> What cable was not working on your PSU?


The one going from the outlet to the PSU. Was very annoying to troubleshoot


----------



## Alfre2cuba

Sorry to bring back and old post, but I have the same problem. Can any of the ones that had this problem in the past tell me how they fix the problem (not replacing the power cord). Thanks


----------



## judge chiller

Dude it sounds like you know what is the cause of my problem, same as guy who started the thread, but in answer to your questions.. yes it shuts down holding power button, no it does not shut down in safe mode but does holding power button.. com will reset tho.. ? i'm so puzzled.. ive reinstalled windows, still same problem, tested hd gpu cpu, am asuming mobo now


----------



## SukaBliat

*bump*

I have the exact same problem. It all happened after a game crashed and made my computer completely unresponsive (had to turn it off from the power switch). When it goes to sleep mode, computer becomes unresponsive again. Fans etc stay on while monitor goes off. Dismounted everything (mobo, gpu, rams), installed new cpu cooler(nothing to do with subject,just happy







),and computer starts again at the same point it was when i turned it off!!!! Windows logs were not really helpfull, malwarebytes & antivirus gave no results, cleaned HDD,updated bios etc etc, basically did everything i could. Its driving me crazy









PC wont shut down at safe mode (even monitor stays on) so its not a software problem i guess... Please help


----------

